# Ring of Mighty Wallop



## iamtheend (Jul 17, 2011)

It's been suggested that my Monk get this. I understand it makes my bludgeoning weapons one size category larger for damage without actually changing its shape and size.

How much would this ring cost? I heard 1k but I couldn't find a good source on that information and I'm not good on item creation. Also how would this ring work? A continuous effect?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a better idea.  Buy the party arcanist a 3rd level pearl of power or memento magica.  Have him cast Greater Mighty Wallop on you every day.  If he's nice, he may be willing to expend one measly 3rd level slot to buff you without buying the item at all.

If you did make a ring, by the very flawed DMG rules, it'd be something like 1800 or 2000 gp, standard action to activate, and would last for 1 minute (CL 1).


----------



## iamtheend (Jul 17, 2011)

I appreciate the insight.

Anyone know other items to help a Human Monk do more damage such as size increases?


----------



## Dandu (Jul 17, 2011)

Emulate the King of Smack.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 17, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> I have a better idea.  Buy the party arcanist a 3rd level pearl of power or memento magica.  Have him cast Greater Mighty Wallop on you every day.  If he's nice, he may be willing to expend one measly 3rd level slot to buff you without buying the item at all.
> 
> If you did make a ring, by the very flawed DMG rules, it'd be something like 1800 or 2000 gp, standard action to activate, and would last for 1 minute (CL 1).




To make a ring with a continuous MW, the DMG would say : 
Item Cost = + Material(50) + [XP(50)5] = 0.
Spell Effect Cost = Spell Level (1) x CL (1) x 2,000GP x 2 (modifier for being a spell with minutes/level duration) = 4,000.

For a 1 Use/day effect, it would cost 1,800. Spell Level (1) x CL (1) x 1,800.

Because of the usefulness of the spell, I'd argue that a once per day item would NOT increase the item cost, but a continuous item would cost 1.5x extra (4,000 x 1.5 = 6,000).

 As far as Greater Mighty Wallop would go, the cost is dramatically increased, especially at maximum potential.
 Minimum, a continuous ring of GMW is; Spell Level (3) x CL (5) x 2,000GP = 30,000 GP.
 If it is at maximum effectiveness (assuming Medium creature is the base); Spell Level (3) x CL (20) x 2,000GP = 120,000GP.

 Is it worth 120k? 
 YES.

 Is it the best way to spend 120k? 
 Maybe not.


----------



## kitcik (Jul 17, 2011)

*This is what you want to do*

Ring of Mighty Wallop, Greater cast at 12th level with 2 uses per day.

Cost: 12 x 3 x 2,000 x 2/5 = 28,800

Gives +3 size categories for 2 x 12 hours per day = 24 hours per day 

Take Improved Unarmed Strike to go from Medium to Large, then with the ring you will be colossal.

Done.


----------



## iamtheend (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you calculate a normal Ring of Mighty Wallop for all day use?


----------



## kitcik (Jul 17, 2011)

iamtheend said:


> Can you calculate a normal Ring of Mighty Wallop for all day use?




1 x 1 x 2,000 x2 (the latter since the normal duration is measured in minutes per level) = 4,000


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there any particular reason this would be the ring slot, btw?  Cause if you just picked that at random, I've gotta say...that's a pretty cramped item slot filled with awesome options, I'd rather have it somewhere else.


----------



## iamtheend (Jul 18, 2011)

Kitcik that would work for all day?

Stream someone told me to look into it and used ring when describing what I should be looking for. Suggestions on doing up Mighty Wallop or Greater Mighty wallop are greatly appreciated. Any other ideas on how to increase a human monk's damage would be appreciated.

I heard there is some kind of ectoplasm that you can put over your limbs to increase size.


----------



## kitcik (Jul 18, 2011)

iamtheend said:


> Kitcik that would work for all day?
> 
> Stream someone told me to look into it and used ring when describing what I should be looking for. Suggestions on doing up Mighty Wallop or Greater Mighty wallop are greatly appreciated. Any other ideas on how to increase a human monk's damage would be appreciated.
> 
> I heard there is some kind of ectoplasm that you can put over your limbs to increase size.




Yes, that is "continuous."

I will post some good links tomorrow, just send me a PM to remind me.

Although the Greater Mighty Wallop does it in one shot (my DM does not allow > colossal).


----------



## iamtheend (Jul 18, 2011)

I mainly figure not bringing Greater Mighty Wallop to my DM because I feel he will banish it all together. A ring of Mighty Wallop and Improved Natural Attack seem good enough.

Any other items for optimization and suggestions of what to do instead of a ring of Mighty Wallop are appreciated.


----------



## kitcik (Jul 18, 2011)

iamtheend said:


> I mainly figure not bringing Greater Mighty Wallop to my DM because I feel he will banish it all together. A ring of Mighty Wallop and Improved Natural Attack seem good enough.
> 
> Any other items for optimization and suggestions of what to do instead of a ring of Mighty Wallop are appreciated.




I will send some links in the am - on a laptop now with none of my links.

I hear you on the ban worry.

I convinced my party wizard to take the spell immediately at 5th. When you can first cast it, it is the same as Mighty Wallop except for the duration. By the time it goes "nova," it's a bit late to ban...

Besides, monks need all the help they can get.


----------



## iamtheend (Jul 18, 2011)

The people I play with never get around to keeping a campaign going so they never experienced later levels. So everyone thinks melee builds are god like and I always argue how Monks are TERRIBLE. So when I try and argue for Monks even if I'm not playing them I just get yelled at.

I have tried to open up all the spells a Wizard and Sorcerer has but no one wants to listen.

I normally am the melee dude in our games as a fighter but I wanted to try Monk to see how well I could do it. DM has already told me my character is way too crazy multiple times already as an excuse to keep my Monk down. I went from Role playing Fluff character to building an optimized character to ensure my dude survives.


----------



## kitcik (Jul 18, 2011)

*effective size maximization*

Although the Ultimate Monk has a lot of issues, the entry provides lots of ideas on this topic. Unfortunately, the site seems to be down right now. However, this repeats some of it. Hopefully, the Ultimate Monk comes back online shortly as there really are a lot of ideas there. I think he gets to like 300 dice of damage at level 20 (colossal+++ assuming your DM would allow it).

Here you can look at "What is there for monk to do?"

Here is an ENWorld thread.

The third post here has a decentd list.


----------

